# Egg recipient perspective wanted please.



## Pinkpingu (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

I'm currently on DR injections waiting for my recipient to be ready too. I started on 1st June and had a blood test on 15th June to check whether I was ready for stimms and that came back to say I am ready to go. When I got the phonecall with the blood result the clinic told me they are hoping my recipient has a bleed before thurs or sat so I can start stimming on either of those days as apparently the clinic only start the ladies off on stimming on those days so if the bleed doesn't come it will have to be thurs or sat next week. Initially I was given the impression that once I was ready the stimming would start the day after so it's come as a surprise that stimming may be delayed due to my recipient needing to be ready too. It's made me realise that I know very little about what happens treatment wise for women who are egg recipients and wondered if there are any ladies out there who are in that position and would be happy to share your experiences of treatment so I can have a better idea of what my recipient is going through?

Thanks

Sarah x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello, I am just starting my 1st egg share, but my 2nd treatment, and I have realised that its not all up to how I am responding when trying to work dates out :/ a hard task when ur on ur own, but to allow for things u don't know about makes it impossible! Xx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Ps- you maybe better posting this question in the donor conception part- donor eggs xx


----------



## Pinkpingu (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi Hoping, thanks for your response. I'm glad I am not the only one who didn't realise we'd be waiting on the response of the recipient too. I'm feeling really frustrated as struggling with the DR drugs now - really bad headaches. Then I feel really bad for feeling frustrated and need to remind myself the reasons why I wanted to egg share in the first place! I will repost in the donor eggs part - thanks for the tip. I hope the rest of your treatment goes well.xx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

I understand, the DR drugs are not pleasent. My 1st scan is day 14, my last scan was day 10- I am wondering if this is to fit in with my recipient... Once u start stimms, u start to feel abit more normal again, but with twinges in ur ovaries. 

I disliked DR so much last time, and I know it is a false menopause, I actually looked to see if u have a hystorectomy (obviously later in life) if u still get all the joys of hot flushes/night sweats etc-and if I recall, u still do!  xx


----------

